

Road test: Does WiMax work in the real world? - DocSavage
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/09/29/40TC-wimax-road-test_1.html

======
DocSavage
Note that the tested system isn't state-of-the-art as mentioned in the
comments sections of the article.

